# Printing a Logo



## impress2498 (Jun 4, 2010)

Can I print a t-shirt just for me to wear with a NFL logo in it? I am not selling the shirt. Also, can I give it away? Just asking. Thanks.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

not unless your rich, don't get caught or have lots of money, The NFL does not like that.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Wouldn't it be so much easier, cost effective, and better to just go out and buy an official NFL shirt? And if you're giving it away, an official NFL shirt makes a nicer gift.


----------

